# The International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest 2009



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

Here you can see a list of aquariums that I was collected from various websites (and that every day I'm updating):

http://acuariorosa.wordpress.com/2009/10/22/the-international-aquatic-plants-layout-contest-2009/

I hope you enjoy!

PS: If anyone knows any aquarium that is not listed, please please please, let me know...


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

Those are amazing tanks. 

How is a "waterfall" accomplished out of the use of sand?


----------



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes, I too am amazed by the waterfall effect.

Thank you for sharing. All these tanks are very inspiring makes me want to take out a big loan and recreate every single one. LOL


----------

